

Amazon CloudFront Performance Numbers - jasonkester
http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2008/11/cloudfront-performance-numbers.html

======
auntjemima
SimpleCDN looks like it's already done something like this ("easy API,
democratizing the CDN").

While I'm not a customer of either SimpleCDN or CloudFront yet, this looks
easy enough to deal with:

    
    
        http://www.simplecdn.com/solutions#UploadBuckets
    

It's also MUCH cheaper than CloudFront:

    
    
        http://www.simplecdn.com/pricing
    

Also from that page: "There are no contracts or monthly minimum fees, etc."

It looks like they don't have nearly the reach that something like Akamai or
Limelight has (but comparable to CloudFront currently):

    
    
        http://www.simplecdn.com/noc
    

For a small to medium sized project, this is what I would personally sign up
for rather than CloudFront.

~~~
jasonkester
Are you sure you're reading the right pricing chart? Comparing these:

<http://www.simplecdn.com/pricing> <http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/>
<http://aws.amazon.com/s3/>

storage: Amazon: $0.15/GB, simpleCDN $5.00/GB (ouch!)

transfer out: Amazon: $0.17-$0.22/GB, simpleCDN $0.09/GB

transfer in: Amazon: something, simpleCDN: nothing

requests: Both: $0.01/10k requests

So yeah, you might save a few pennies on bandwidth, but SimpleCDN would kill
you on storage it seems.

They do seem to offer another product that they call "SimpleCDN S3+", that I
assume is their equivilant of S3, since the prices are about the same. Is that
what you were comparing?

------
EastSmith
From the article: Amazon S3:
<http://img.twiddla.com.s3.amazonaws.com/images/pixel.gif> 300ms - 800ms
latency, ~0s download time

CloudFront: <http://d2livl246cusvi.cloudfront.net/images/pixel.gif> 46ms
latency, ~0s download time

Looks great to me!

